# Dare I say... a "healthy" dessert?



## jeninga75 (Jan 17, 2008)

I know, I know.... you say, if it's healthy, it's not dessert!

I know there's going to be some aspect of anything labeled a dessert not the greatest for you, ie. some amount of sugar, but I'm just looking for something to satisfy that craving for something tasty and sweet after dinner every now and then. I'm open for pretty much anything besides any kind of candy such as fudge. I already know that's probably my weakest point. I cannot for the life of me make any kind of candy.

So, my friends, what do you have for me that I can enjoy, yet not feel terribly guilty afterwards?


----------



## pacanis (Jan 17, 2008)

A Black Russian? 
I'm not a big dessert eater, but BR always seemed to fill the bill after a good meal


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 17, 2008)

Fun size 3 Musketeers.....Just one...Take small little bites!


----------



## jeninga75 (Jan 17, 2008)

Lol... was kinda looking for some recipes 

Black russian... cant drink liquor.  The smell of it makes me ill.

Three Musketeers... Not too into candy as it's TOO sweet.  My friends and co-workers think I'm nuts when I say I don't like chocolate.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 17, 2008)

Im thinking fresh fruit like berries and banana or what ever you like. Top with some vanilla yogurt and a sprinkle of granola.


----------



## Clienta (Jan 17, 2008)

Fruit salad...berry salad...sorbet...peanut butter & bananas....drizzled with real maple syrup.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 17, 2008)

Even canned fruit can be good like pineapple,peaches,pears etc with vanilla yogurt or some cottage cheese with a good sprinkle of cinnamon sugar.


----------



## redkitty (Jan 17, 2008)

How about a light angel food cake with fresh strawberries?


----------



## virgo152 (Jan 17, 2008)

I love my jello.  I should put fruit in them.


----------



## *amy* (Jan 17, 2008)

Healthy? Your asking the wrong crowd. lol. j/k.

Sometimes I want just a little bite of something. Usually go with fruit or fruit salad, but a quick "fix" for me is Yoplait Whipped.

Yoplait - Products - Whips

Use to buy those little pudding cups

JELL-O Sugar-Free/Reduced Calorie Snacks - JELL-O Gelatin, Pudding, and No-Bake Desserts

Hmmmm. These look interesting. (Well, at least they're small. lol)
Almond Heart Napoleons

Or... little ice cream cups (vanilla w chocolate or strawberry swirls), that come several to a package - in the freezer/ice cream section.

For recipes, I'm a fan of Cooking Light.

CookingLight.com

Cause you can't eat mascarpone, a stick of butter, heavy cream, & prosciutto 7 days a week, & live past 35.


----------



## college_cook (Jan 18, 2008)

I think a yogurt/ fresh berry smoothie is about the best you can do.

You can poach some pears in some sugared water (add some ginger for an exciting bit of flavor) and either have them with yogurt or puree them with a little bit of the sugar water and maybe some cinnamon in a chilled soup.


----------



## jeninga75 (Jan 18, 2008)

The poached pears sound good.  Maybe I'll try something like that.  Angel food cake is about the best you can do as far as cake so I hear, no fat or something like that.  Thanks guys!


----------



## bethzaring (Jan 18, 2008)

peach cobbler

fruit/berry pie

baked custard and maybe with fresh fruit

fresh strawberries and whipped cream

fresh strawberries and dark chocolate

pumpkin pie ( I do a crustless pie sometimes) (don't forget the whipped cream)

peanut butter chocolate chip oatmeal cookies


----------

